

Leaked: Police Plan to Raid The Pirate Bay - webandrew
http://torrentfreak.com/police-plans-to-raid-the-pirate-bay-120309/

======
runningdogx
Hint to law enforcement:

It doesn't matter whether copyright infringement is ethically good or bad. It
doesn't matter whether these sites are legally liable for copyright
infringement that goes on using them.

 _You look like complete morons trying to take down site after site. You are
pissing people off and what do you have to show for it except a few hollow
victories?_

If copyright infringement through file sharing has decreased, it's due to
itunes, amazon, google, and all the smaller companies offering digital
versions of content. Guess who is missing from that list? MPAA and RIAA
members.

Trying to fight copyright infringement through punitive fines or throwing
people in prison is sick. It's like the drug war, only worse. At least you can
point to a few crazy meth heads as a danger to the public. "Pirates" hurt...
the meatspace content distributors that are rapidly becoming obsolete?

~~~
dagw
Law enforcement don't have free hands to decide what laws they enforce. There
are a good half dozen layers above them kicking downwards screaming "Shut down
TPB", until it ends up in the lap of some poor slob who then has to actually
go out and physically perform a pointless raid or lose his job. I'm sure that
guy (and even his boss, and probably also his boss's boss) don't want to waste
their time and resources with these raids, and would much rather go after real
crimes. If you want to fix the problem focus on the political and ministerial
layer, not the law enforcement layer.

~~~
rmc
_Law enforcement don't have free hands to decide what laws they enforce_

Sure they do.

In some countries (e.g. UK) the prosecution service (e.g. Crown Prosecution
Service) only bring a crime to court if it's "in the public interest" (cf.
[http://www.cps.gov.uk/publications/code_for_crown_prosecutor...](http://www.cps.gov.uk/publications/code_for_crown_prosecutors/)
). Ireland has similar laws ( [http://www.dppireland.ie/brief-guide-to-the-
criminal-justice...](http://www.dppireland.ie/brief-guide-to-the-criminal-
justice-system/category/2/#a3) )

Although this applied to the actuall criminal prosecution, not the police
enforcement.

~~~
spindritf
> In some countries (e.g. UK) the prosecution service

Which is several layers above the poor bobby actually carrying out the raid.
It's more of an illustration to dagw's post than a counterargument.

~~~
jiggy2011
That's just standard separation of concerns, expecting individual police
officers to make judgments about each case would make law enforcement very
inconsistent.

People who are skilled at making arrests and beating down doors are not
necessarily also skilled in analyzing data and crime statistics in order to
decide which cases to persue.

------
Zirro
"Rather we find it interesting that a country like Sweden is being so abused
by lobbyists and that this can be kept up. They’re using scare tactics,
putting pressure on the wrong people, like providers and users. All out of
fear from the big country in the west, and with an admiration for their big
fancy wallets."

And I, as a Swede, is both angry and embarrassed that we're taking it. In the
next election, the Pirate Party gets my vote, but sadly the larger public
remains oblivious.

~~~
ma2rten
Do you honestly think this is the most important political or social issue
facing Sweden at the moment? I am not a Swede, but I do agree with you on this
issue. However, in my mind this is a relativity minor issue in the big scheme
of things. Or does the Swedish Pirate Party also have good points on other
issues? I feel it's mostly a one issue party in other countries.

~~~
huhtenberg
This party is a tool for applying pressure on other, more prominent parties.
It is not about giving the PP a vote, it's about making a show of _taking a
vote away_ from other parties.

~~~
vibrunazo
At least they have a decent party to vote for as protest. In my country they
elected an actual _clown_ as a "protest vote", he was the single most voted
representative in the whole country :(

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-11465127>

------
kruhft
Pirate Bay Magnet Archive:

    
    
      magnet:?xt=urn:btih:938802790a385c49307f34cca4c30f80b03df59c&dn=The+whole+Pirate+Bay+magnet+archive&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80

~~~
SageRaven
That's pretty awesome. So... how does one convert those records into something
you can feed into a client?

~~~
JonnieCache
You can feed magnet strings straight into any client already.

~~~
kruhft
The magnet archive torrent doesn't actually contain the magnet links, just the
hash. To use the hash, you prepend:

    
    
      magnet:?xt=urn:btih:
    

to the hash found in the archive.

------
kruhft
People on TPB are promoting Tribler as a new decentralized, non-takedownable,
open source file sharing network. I haven't tried this myself yet, but here's
a link to the main site: <http://www.tribler.org/trac>. I'm downloading the
source now to try it out.

~~~
runn1ng
The thing is, TPB is not only a collection of torrents. If it was just that,
it is already mirrored several times on bitsnoop, isohunt, torrentz.eu and
other places.

What is interesting about PirateBay are the comments, the description and (why
not) their name and status.

~~~
majani
Agreed. Torrents without some sort of user feedback mechanism is a disaster
waiting to happen.

------
rimantas
TPB response: <http://thepiratebay.se/blog/209>

~~~
cbr
"The only box someone could find is the one in the front, that needs to be
public. We have multiple of those, scattered like diarrhea around the world.
They contain no storage device, no graphics card. Only a network cable, a cpu
and memory."

Interesting. So if these servers are seized and turned off you don't know
where they were talking to. Though if the police are careful they ought to be
able to tap the outgoing connections and get the IPs for the others servers
they were communicating with and go from there.

------
cake
_TiAMO’s decision to start a backup of the site is probably the most pivotal
moment in the site’s history._

I'm surprised to see that a backup might be considered an heroic move. If you
don't have any backup you may as well consider your data entirely lost !

------
dutchbrit
Surely they can't touch them - did't Sweden recently recognize file-sharing as
a religion? <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16424659>

~~~
Zirro
True, but opponents and critics were quick to point out that it does not
protect against "illegal acts". Pretty funny, when you think about how
religions have formed our society's rights and wrongs for thousands of years
(for better or worse, depending on who you are).

------
instakill
Blocked at work. Gist or pastebin of the article please?

~~~
Chico75
<http://pastebin.com/FmhF2zue>

------
hn_should
"Why the Police Plan to Rain The Pirate Bay and _you should too_ "

------
jebblue
With any luck they will take down sites like torrentfreak next.

------
drivebyacct2
This all continues to look more and more like the war on drugs. An unwinnable
battle that has no net effect except to piss everyone off and waste money.

------
J3L2404
So nobody minds if I pirate their software right?

~~~
Goronmon
Just because I don't want people pirating software I may write, doesn't mean I
agree with the stance current governments take on copyright and it's
enforcement.

Nice strawman though, if a bit lazy. You could have gone with piracy supports
terrorism or something along those lines as well.

~~~
J3L2404
If you are selling software to make a living that strawman just took money out
of your pocket. If you are surfing broadband in your parent's spare bedroom
it's different.

~~~
ef4
> just took money out of your pocket

That is a metaphor that only obscures the real issue, because the money was
never in your pocket to begin with.

If you're selling software for a living and you don't have a reasonable
strategy for coexisting with the inevitable pirates, then you're doing it
wrong. If piracy will make or break your business model, you are doomed.

I'm not taking any position on whether that's right or wrong. It's simply a
fact.

